# King Cake Bread Pudding....



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2020)

So, went cook with the guys tonight and they had some stale king cake on the counter @ the firehouse.








Time for King Cake Bread Pudding! Basically, you can make bread pudding out of any ole stale bread, but stale King cake is a real treat!
As you can see, these were a few days past due..
.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Had someone heading this way so I called them and asked them to stop by the store on the way to pick up eggs, heavy whipping cream, and butter.

Stale King Cake broken up into 2" pieces in a bowl, pouring the batter on top to soak in. WE reduce the sugar in the recipe by 2/3's because of all the icing and sugar in the king cake.....







Fold gently to incorporate..






Bake @ 375* for about 40 minutes, and while that is in the oven, time to make the sauce...






And this is what it looks like when it comes out of the oven... don't break up the icing to small when you are breaking up the bread. leave it in 1" or so peices for presentation.







And now pour the icing on top...






And it is READY!!!






So good! WE do this with stale doughnuts too! Both glazed and chocolate work! but I like to make a bavarian cream sauce to go on top of the stale chocolate doughnut bread pudding. That will have to be another post though!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 5, 2020)

Dude that looks Amazing! I love Bread Pudding and I can see King Cake would make something special...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks Chef jj! The spices in the dough really come through in the bread pudding. That little bit of cardamon shines through!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 6, 2020)

That looks absolutely fantastic Keith!! There is a restaurant in these parts called the Perini Ranch Steak House. The chef there is world famous and has cooked for multiple presidents as well as royalty from across the pond. they make a Jack Daniels bread pudding that is just off the charts. The place is  200 mile trip each way but we used to ride the motorcycles out there for lunch pretty regularly and every time I went I made sure to get the bread pudding. Theirs doesn't look as good as yours though!!

Robert


----------



## xray (Mar 6, 2020)

That bread pudding looks awesome! Doesn’t the king cake have the baby Jesus in it?

I don’t think I’ve ever had bread pudding. I sure as hell would like yours though!


----------

